# TB 500 questions



## Thejackyl85 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello everyone,
Im new to the board and to peptides. I've never done any AAS or anything. I am 30 years old and developed rotator cuff impingement about 10 months ago. I failed in rehabbing it myself and started PT about 8 weeks ago and i have seen good improvement. However, i ended up with bicep tendinitis on both sides that i cant seem to shake. Hitting chest and shoulders even very light seems to bother me. I have been doing research and have read a lot about tb 500 being good to help this. It seems a good dosing protocol is 4 mg a week divided into 2 doses for 4 weeks and then 2 mg a week until you run out. I have a couple probably dumb questions: when i look at buying this stuff at allamericanpeptides it doesnt tell you how much you get in one bottle, if it comes with the bacterioatatic water, or if it comes with subQ needles. Ant idea how many bottles i would typically need and if/where to get the other stuff? The bottles on that site are 5mg. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 7, 2016)

How about an intro first?


----------



## Thejackyl85 (Mar 7, 2016)

What would you like to know?
I'm a 30 year old male who has been training for 5 years and got into powerlifting about a year and a half ago. I play hockey also. My lifts before injury were 365 bench, 505 squat, 485 deaflift, 235 strict OHP. I have heatd GH can help tendon problems but ive never taken anything like that and really dont want anything that will create muscle gain, which is why i thought tb 500 sounded up my alley. Even that i am hesitant about but i just cant take not being able to train chest n shoulders anymore. Also, my PT has been great so far and ive learned an extensive amount about scapular rhythm and mobility, thoracic mobility, and stretching. I am confident i will not develop the same injury again and have done a lot to correct what got me injured in the first place, inuding not sleeping on my stomach anymore. Thanks for the reply,
Frank


----------



## Thejackyl85 (Mar 25, 2016)

Id really appreciate any help out there fellas


----------



## 956Vette (Apr 12, 2016)

Hope you're healing well Thejackyl. Although TB-500 may help with your inflammation and accelerate some healing...unsure it'll be worth the cost (as with Thymosin beta-4, more is better). I find TB4 to deliver the most value after having major surgery/repair.
While shopping the peptide hormone, you'll be purchasing the vial, either in 2mg, 5mg or 10mg vials. From there it is generally up to you to source the bacteriostatic water (or sodium chloride/b12/etc for reconstitution) & insulin syringes from separate vendors. Let us know if there is any update &/or new questions on your end.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 13, 2016)

Intro helped. 

Look into past threads on TB500 and see others with theirs but gh would really help your recovery process.  

Try another peptide spot too man.  I wouldn't shop there


----------



## 956Vette (Apr 13, 2016)

Good input gymrat827! I'd agree TB-500 is the icing on the cake for the user who's on TRT(/AAS) & HGH (as these categories are almost prerequisite imho). Hands down, the 10mg TB4 from 'tide sciences is the bee's knees.


----------



## Thejackyl85 (Apr 21, 2016)

Great information guys, thanks a lot for the help! Based on what I am reading and what you guys are saying, it seems like GH might be a better option for me. Im going to look into trying to find a decent source. Again, thanks for all the information!


----------

